# Looking for a Meat Slicer ?



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a meat slicer for my home kitchen. I am okay with the manual as well as electric meat slicers.
As I mentioned I need it for Home Kitchen, kindly suggest me meat slicers like which brand, type of meat slicers, etc.
My range budget is from $300 CAD to $700 CAD.
I have literally no idea about it.
Please let me know. Share some links as well.


----------



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

Any suggestion from this Meat Slicers list.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

take a look at this one. I would stick with the 12" blade.....https://www.webstaurantstore.com/av...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-3-hp/177SL312.html


----------



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this link.
Do they deliver in Canada?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

chefbychoice said:


> Thanks for sharing this link.
> Do they deliver in Canada?


I'm not surest, they do have a chat feature on the site to ask that question. You may also want to look into Restaurant Supply in your area......


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

I often see meat slicers in second hand catering supplies shops. Restaurants unfortunately go out of business. At the moment a second hand shop near me has a lot of stuff at good prices


----------



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

frankie007 said:


> I often see meat slicers in second hand catering supplies shops. Restaurants unfortunately go out of business. At the moment a second hand shop near me has a lot of stuff at good prices


Hey, that's a really good idea about second-hand meat slicer. I will definitely start looking at this option.


----------



## newcookchef (Feb 10, 2021)

chefbychoice said:


> Any suggestion from this Meat Slicers list.


Hi,
I think you can try this one from the list.

https://www.nellacutlery.ca/meat-slicer-220f-om13610

Let us know when you finalize your decision.


----------



## chefbychoice (Dec 18, 2020)

newcookchef said:


> Hi,
> I think you can try this one from the list.
> 
> https://www.nellacutlery.ca/meat-slicer-220f-om13610
> ...


Okay. I am still looking for it.
I have added few more items to my shopping lists like meat grinders, sausage stuffers, sneeze guards, and many more.
I will update.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

What the heck do you need a sneeze guard for in a home kitchen ??????? You can read reviews on all the items you request info about. Do a little leg work.......You need to understand what you're buying and why you're buying it, not just taking our word for it........ChefBillyB


----------

